# 予防できるとする研究結果



## Steven2

内臓脂肪の蓄積で生活習慣病の危険性が高まる「メタボリック症候 群」の診断基準の妥当性について検討していた厚生労働省研究班は９日、現在は「９０センチ以上」としている女性の腹囲を「８０センチ以上」に厳しくすれ ば、より多くの脳卒中や心疾患を予防できるとする研究結果をまとめた。

What does 「」mean? What does とする in 予防できるとする mean? Does it mean "attempt to do something" or making hypotheses?


----------



## Wishfull

Hi.
About 「」；
It is quotation mark. Just the same thing as " " in English.
・・・・・・・・・・・


～～予防できる*とする*研究結果
＝～～予防できる*、という内容の*研究結果
＝～～予防できる*、との*研究結果

とする＝"be" 
or
とする＝”that"

The research result = We can prevent more strokes and heart diseases if we change the women criteria from 90 to 80cm.

The research result that we can prevent more strokes and heart diseases if we change the women criteria from 90 to 80cm.


----------



## Steven2

Does としている mean the same thing as とする?

Below is my translation of this paragraph.

The riskiness of lifestyle diseases is rising as the fat of internal organs accumulates.After conducting an examination on the suitability the the diagnosis standards of metabolic syndrome, the research group of the ministry of health brought to a conclusion as a result of scientific study, that nowadays if the standard of women's girth of abdomen, which is 90 centimeters and above, is dramatically changed to 80 centimeters and above, then many more strokes and heart diseases can be prevented.

How about my translation?


----------



## rukiak

http://tangorin.com/words/とする              (5.)

>attempt to do something?
No. 
The only case できる-する form means to attempt to do something, is when it is used as the form of "できるようにする".

>making hypotheses?
No.
In this case, it means determine or decide.
If the part was in the form like "予防できるとするなら", it was making a hypothesis.


----------



## Steven2

Maybe とする here is "to suppose that(such) is the case".


----------



## rukiak

Steven2 said:


> Maybe とする here is "to suppose that(such) is the case".



Hmm..Yes, you can say like that. 
What I just meant at my last post was that the direction of the idea in this case is to determine something.


----------



## Wishfull

Steven2 said:


> Does としている mean the same thing as とする?
> 
> Below is my translation of this paragraph.
> 
> The riskiness of lifestyle diseases is rising as the fat of internal organs accumulates.After conducting an examination on the suitability the the diagnosis standards of metabolic syndrome, the research group of the ministry of health brought to a conclusion as a result of scientific study, that nowadays if the standard of women's girth of abdomen, which is 90 centimeters and above, is dramatically changed to 80 centimeters and above, then many more strokes and heart diseases can be prevented.
> 
> How about my translation?



Hi. Your translation is great!

Just two points.

One;
"The riskiness of lifestyle diseases is rising as the fat of internal organs accumulates. "
You translated this portion as one sentence. 
It is good, if you know that it is a adjective clause which modify "metabolic syndrome".

*After conducting an examination on the suitability the the diagnosis standards of "metabolic syndrome", the concept of which is that the riskiness of life............, * is the literal translation

No.2; "is dramatically changed to"
I disagree with you about this translation.
Why did you say "dramatically"?
I think *"tighten up to"* is better.

I don't think 90cm and 80cm is dramatically changed.

Men's criteria is 85cm or above in Japan.
And Japan is the only country in which women's criteria is bigger than men's.
A lot of doctors thought that "90cm" for women were inappropriate criteria from the beginning.
This is the reason why this research was done by the government team.
I think it is "the matter of course", not "dramatically".


----------



## Flaminius

> Maybe とする here is "to suppose that(such) is the case".



A clause headed by とする is very likely to be true and reeks of the speaker's intention to persuade others, base their future actions on the supposition or both.  I often translate it myself into "to assert".


----------



## Steven2

Flaminius said:


> A clause headed by とする is very likely to be true and reeks of the speaker's intention to persuade others, base their future actions on the supposition or both.  I often translate it myself into "to assert".


"A clause headed by とする", do you mean "現在は「９０センチ以上」としている女性の腹囲を「８０センチ以上」に厳しくすれ ば、より多くの脳卒中や心疾患を予防できる"? Do you mean "A clause followed by とする"?


----------



## Flaminius

I meant the portion you quoted.  For a head-final language like Japanese, "to head" grammar-wise is usually equivalent to "to be followed" position-wise.


----------

